# Colnago - Japanese site



## Dukemb (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi!

Can anyone translate these graphs on Japanese Colnago site? 
http://www.colnago.co.jp/products/road/index.html

What does A, B, C, D, E, F mean?


Thanks for any Japanese speaking Colnago fan!


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*It says....*

Its a rating system 

A - roda race ability
B - hill climb ability
C -Gran Fondo
D -Luxury
E -Comfort ride
F -Time trial ability

Lots of Japanese magazines and stuff use similar graphics to try to illutrate what something is good at although it can also be interpreted as a lot of marketing hype.

Enjoy

TakmanJapan


----------

